# DH in der Nähe von Frankfurt???



## warbirdrider (7. Mai 2010)

Halli Hallo zusammen,

ich lebe zusammen mit meiner Freundin in Hamburg. Sie kommt jedoch aus der Umgebung von Frankfurt.
Wenn wir ihre Eltern besuchen, dann wollte ich ganz gern die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich ein wenig mit den Bergen in der Nähe bespaßen. 
Habt ihr Empfehlungen? 
Einen Bike-Park in der Nähe der Wasserkuppe gibt es ja nicht, oder?

Sonnige Grüße aus HH,
Helge


----------



## racejo (7. Mai 2010)

Bikepark auf der Wasserkuppe ist in Planung. Aber du brauchst so anderthalb Stunden bis in die Rhön.
Auf dem Feldberg im Tanus geht was.
Außerdem gibts in der Gegend oft Local Spots

Wo wohnt denn deine Freundin genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (7. Mai 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> ...Wo wohnt denn deine Freundin genau?


ROFL!!! willst du dir die Alte klar machen???

Am besten startest du an der Hohemark, die ist hier und einfach zu erreichen, zumind. aus dem Süden des Taunus (egal ob Auto oder öffentl. Verkehrsmittel). Was die Wege anbetrifft, so ist das schon bisschen problematischer. Am besten wendest du dich an die Freireiter oder so, die können dir sicherlich besser helfen oder einer von denen hat sogar die Zeit und geht mit dir Biken (was erahrungsgemäß das Beste ist).

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## warbirdrider (7. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Die Eltern meiner Freundin wohnen im Kreis Offenbach.
In Hamburg ist ja leider nicht soooooo doll mit Downhill - da bietet es sich dann an, das Demo mitzunehmen...

Helge


----------



## racejo (7. Mai 2010)

Naja, da er nach der WaKu gefragt hat, dachte ich, dass sie auch aus der Gegend kommt.

In Offenbach gibts wohl auch direkt was zum Freeriden. Werde ich nächste Woche mal besuchen.


----------



## kawilli (16. Mai 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> In Offenbach gibts wohl auch direkt was zum Freeriden. Werde ich nächste Woche mal besuchen.



Kannst du mir da mal ne Info geben wo genau. Ich suche immer noch geeignete Spots in meiner Nähe. Bin dankbar für jede Info.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Cartel29 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich kann dir genau sagen wo: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.104...50.104334,8.794341&spn=0.005595,0.013937&z=17

Bitte sehr


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2010)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir genau sagen wo: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.104...50.104334,8.794341&spn=0.005595,0.013937&z=17
> 
> Bitte sehr



Danke sehr


----------



## x-rossi (20. Mai 2010)

lol! dann mal viel spaß dort, beim "freeriden".


----------



## Cartel29 (20. Mai 2010)

Am Bombenkrater kann man wohl freeriden. Road Gap, Große Tables & Doubles, Anlieger, für jeden was dabei (ausser eine DH-Strecke)


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Mai 2010)

Der Bombenkrater in OF ist super! Ich war auch schon ein paar mal dort und kann nur sagen, dass es dort an nichts fehlt. Schließlich muss man bedenken dass er mitten in der Stadt ist (oder fast). 
Ergo: Hier kann man freeriden!
Gruß,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> lol! dann mal viel spaß dort, beim "freeriden".



lese ich da etwa so etwas wie Sarkasmus heraus?

Der Bombenkrater in OF ist super! Ich war auch schon ein paar mal dort und kann nur sagen, dass es dort an nichts fehlt. Schließlich muss man bedenken dass er mitten in der Stadt ist (oder fast). 
Ergo: Hier kann man freeriden!
Gruß,
HR 
@HR1: wo genau ist denn dieser Bombenkrater genau?


----------



## Cartel29 (20. Mai 2010)

Hier ist der Bombenkrater:


Cartel29 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir genau sagen wo: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.104...50.104334,8.794341&spn=0.005595,0.013937&z=17
> 
> Bitte sehr


----------



## kawilli (20. Mai 2010)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Hier ist der Bombenkrater:



nochmal danke sehr ist gespeichert


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Mai 2010)

kawilli schrieb:


> nochmal danke sehr ist gespeichert



Wir können in der nächsten Woche gerne mal zusammen hinfahren. Ich meld mich per pn bei dir.
Schönen Abend noch,
HR


----------



## x-rossi (20. Mai 2010)

okokok ...

dann rottet "die anlage" also nicht vor sich hin? und die stadt will sie auch nicht einstampfen? zugegeben, da war ich schon jahre nicht mehr drin.

ein ehemaliger azubi aus meiner firma - marco s. (BDO - bike department offenbach; xrida.com, vielleicht hoppelt ihr ja zusammen mit ihm dort, auf der rosenhöhe oder sonstwo in deutschland umher) - hatte mir einmal verklickert, dass die stadt wohl was gegen diesen spot hat.

also wenns nicht so ist, dann natürlich sorry und viel spaß im krater


----------



## kawilli (21. Mai 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wir können in der nächsten Woche gerne mal zusammen hinfahren. Ich meld mich per pn bei dir.
> Schönen Abend noch,
> HR



Würde ich sehr begrüßen. Ich muß in der Regel bis 15:30 arbeiten nächste Woche, danach hätte ich Zeit. Ich wünsche allen die Pfingsten nicht arbeiten müssen eine Menge Spaß und immer genug Trail unter den Stollen.

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (27. Juli 2010)

ich revidiere alles, sorry 

heute war ich nach geschätzten 25 jahren wieder da drin und es hat sich ja wirklich jede menge getan! eigentlich wollte ich nur mal runter zum main, ein wenig ausrollen, aber der weg zum main führte mich an den "alten" spot und da wurde ich neugierig. 

also an alle, die da über die jahre geschaufelt und geshaped haben und den krater in form halten: vielen dank und ehrlichen respekt! 

ich habe mich gefreut, wie ein kleines kind


----------



## Downhiller16 (27. Juli 2010)

also es gibt in der nähe den bikepark Beerfelden 
ein sehr schöner park mit 4 abfahrten liegt im odenwald ca 1 stunde fahrt 
dann kla bombenkrater war ich selber noch net da aber wolte morgen mal hin ^^ wer zeit hat kann ja mal vorbei schauen  
hoffe konnte dir weiter helfen  warbirdrider  
lg downhiller16


----------



## warbirdrider (5. August 2010)

Das ist ja super. Vielen Dank für die Infos. Endlich sind Ferien und ich werde dann mal mit Bike vorbei schauen!

Ride on!


----------



## Uni560 (5. August 2010)

Hi ... ich kenne den Spot in Offenbach auch noch von früher.
War gestern mal wieder dort gewesen .. klasse! Aber leider sind sehr viele Holzteile in sich zusammengefallen  Aber die restlichen Sachen sind noch prima fahrbar =)

Aber ich merke, ich muss wieder trainieren und dem Hardtail vllt ab nächstem Jahr nen Dirt/DH zur Seite stellen xD


----------



## crushkill (10. August 2010)

Bin gerade auf den Spot aufmerksam geworden. Ist jemand da am nächsten WE anwesend? Will ihn mal antesten. Mit Gesellschafft wärs noch besser. 

Gruß crushkilldestroy


----------



## Uni560 (10. August 2010)

Hey crushkill, welchen Spot meinst du? Den in Offenbach?
Ich glaube ich fahre jetzt gleich mal hin, brauche heute noch ein bissel Bewegung


----------



## crushkill (10. August 2010)

Ja, den Bobenkrater in OF. Wie schauts am nächsten WE?

Gruß

crushkilldestroy


----------



## Uni560 (10. August 2010)

Am kommenden WE habe ich bestimmt mal Zeit .. Samstag mittag/nachmittag vllt?
War gerade dort und habe noch "Gaden" auch hier ausm Forum getroffen. Danke nochma an Gaden


----------

